# rocky question?



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

wondering if anyone is catching anything besides suckers anymore? thinking about making the trip in the am but suckers are not near as fun as steel!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You can catch steelhead until the end of may in most tribs. The main thing is seasonal locations. I'm sure some steelhead are on gravel, some are just entering the river, while others are dropping back into the lake for a couple more years before returning. I would go and fish and try different areas.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow the sucker's are in already...Last year I was down at James day park in Lorain and seen a few steelies mixed in with about 30 or so sucker's...The pool behind it had 3 of these in it.. Chasing em


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

ive heard the buffaloes taste good smoked. Im gonna try one, not sure what the limit is. Caught em left and right today.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I believe they would be under the forage fish section and no limits, knew a fella in Michigan that would on the last day of steelhead fishing after a week trip would catch two sacks of suckers and take home to make plckeled fish, probaly would be good.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

devildave said:


> Wow the sucker's are in already...Last year I was down at James day park in Lorain and seen a few steelies mixed in with about 30 or so sucker's...The pool behind it had 3 of these in it.. Chasing em


what is that thing? never caught anything out of James day before but some sort of sucker.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Northern Pike


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Buffaloes can be fun to catch. The bigger ones are bigger than a car tire. They are sluggish now but so are the steelhead.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You can find a pretty good episode from In Fisherman about eating red horse suckers. I would not eat those nasty things but some people like them.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> You can catch steelhead until the end of may in most tribs. The main thing is seasonal locations. I'm sure some steelhead are on gravel, some are just entering the river, while others are dropping back into the lake for a couple more years before returning. I would go and fish and try different areas.


Yup. Found them on gravel. I fished the Rock yesterday. All 10 fish were in fast water...beads and eggs. No action in their typical winter pools.


----------

